# Elegant Departure (Dimension Violins and more)



## Guy Bacos (Oct 27, 2012)

This piece makes use of Dimension Violins, but with addition of Appassionata in some places.

Elegant Departure

Hope you enjoy it!

Guy


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Arbee (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Guy, if my reaction was anything like others here then the silence was a sincere case of "what can I say, here is yet another beautifully written and rendered track from Guy"  

I really like the track in all respects and its a great endorsement of my decision to invest in DS and VSL in general. One day maybe I'll be able post something of comparable quality but still working on that.....  

Thanks


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love the orchestration in this one! Very creative and playful.

As Arbee says, you're setting a daunting standard that's somewhat intimidating but also inspiring. Too bad you can't see our expressions as we listen, you might be pleasantly surprised at how your audience is reacting despite their silence. 

One reaction I have is "who am I to be giving feedback?" But you hear enough from me already, so I'll just share my applause. :wink:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 29, 2012)

Exactly. Guy you are so consistently excellent, there almost doesn't seem a point to commenting.


----------



## Vartio (Oct 29, 2012)

awesome.


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 30, 2012)

Guy,

Love the piece, espicially the little chord dialogue twixt piano and strings in the very beginning.

You really make those DS sing.

M


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the beginning of this piece in particular. Those long open chords really show Dimension Strings at their best. 

Guy you know I'm a huge fan of your music but I'm wondering if you used the DS on those short string arts (sounds like 8th notes in the 2nd violins). For some reason they don't quite jive for me. But that's also just personal preference. I've been getting back into all my VSL libraries and have purchased a couple more too and I think I might have to bite the bullet on this library. The violins alone sound terrific.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciated these comments!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 1, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Exactly. Guy you are so consistently excellent, there almost doesn't seem a point to commenting.



Well said, Jay.

Very good, Guy!


----------



## Goran (Nov 1, 2012)

As always, superb work worthy of this stellar instrument... congratulations!


----------



## MacQ (Nov 1, 2012)

It's impressive as always.

The mid-point of the piece has a little too much compression for my tastes, and the percussion itself sounds "weak" to me. It's like the strings are lovely and human, and then the percussion comes in and cheapens it all. It just doesn't have the sense of space that I was expecting to hear, I guess.

But yeah, you write beautiful and sensitive music, and I frequently enjoy listening to your new works.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Gunther, Goran and MacQ!

MacQ, 

Regarding the perc, I won't argue your thoughts on that since I gave less attention to the perc trying to keep the main focus on DS, but perhaps regrettably so. Next time I'll give the perc section more TLC.


----------



## Gerald (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice and well done as usual!


----------



## ryans (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful writing.

Ryan


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 2, 2012)

Guy,
How often over these last few years have you been protesting little support for you by the lack of comment when presenting your music here?
We are unworthy and especially me, a simple singer/guitar strummer.

I like it and Gerald likes it and following my listening to his music, he knows what he's talking about.

Thanks for sharing this with us. 

Ray


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot Gerald, ryans and Ray!


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 3, 2012)

Well now... that was perty. Such delicate writing and programming. Thanks for sharing!

-s


----------



## TGV (Nov 4, 2012)

You're way above most of the work here, Guy. Lyrical, good development, nice orchestration, excellent rendering (apart from the percussion, which doesn't only sounds flat/cheap, but also takes away the perception of the rest of the sound). It even shows how you cinematic a more classical style can be. I'm with the rest of the commenters, just in awe.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Nov 7, 2012)

The beginning is so spot on, I can't really imagine it sounding better. Awsome pwnage!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks TVG and BoulderBrow!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2012)

Really enjoyed that, Guy. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks John!


----------

